# Mucus in a rats stool



## TopazFancyRat (Jul 31, 2013)

Heidi, my eldest rat (2.5 years) is dealing with around 3 tumors in various places all over her underside. She's had them for a while, and she's lost some of the hair on one of them but she never really seemed bothered by them. Now she's getting older, she sleeps a lot, and has had a few chest problems when she is feeling stressed. However, I took her out the cage for a bit and she pooped (not an uncommon occurence) but it was covered in mucus (a bit disgusting) which I have never seen before. 

Is this normal? Does it mean she has bad digestion or something?

Thanks.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry I've had some of mine do a bit of a mucus poo, not all the time but the odd one.


----------

